# Iron deficiency anemia, resolved



## Tonyj (Sep 20, 2012)

Pt present for follow up to iron deficiency anemia. What Dx code do you use when it has been resolved?


----------



## koatsj (Sep 20, 2012)

I would still use the anemia code as the follow up was because of the anemia.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 20, 2012)

You should not use the anemia code since it has resolved , use a followup following completed treatment, it is a V67.xx code.


----------



## koatsj (Sep 21, 2012)

Did the doctor already know that the anemia was resolved and just wanted to follow up or was this appointment based on the fact that the patient does/did have anemia? You could use both diagnoses.


----------



## Tonyj (Sep 21, 2012)

koatsj said:


> Did the doctor already know that the anemia was resolved and just wanted to follow up or was this appointment based on the fact that the patient does/did have anemia? You could use both diagnoses.



No, the physician didn't know until after blood work was done for that date of service. Thanks for all of your repsonses!


----------



## koatsj (Sep 21, 2012)

Then I would definately go with the anemia code


----------



## hthompson (Sep 27, 2012)

Why couldn't you use the V78.0 for Iron Deficiency Anemia Screening?


----------



## Tonyj (Sep 27, 2012)

Good point. Thanks


----------



## manina77 (Mar 8, 2013)

*billing medicare for iron def, 280.9*

wish is the proper coding for ths injection J750. medicare  denied, what should i used


----------

